# Lohnt ne SSD für "unseren Anwendungsfall"'?'



## SPSSchlumpf

Hi.

Mir gehen die Bootzeiten von meinem Laptop (gefühlte 10 Min.) ziemlich auf den Keks. Es ist ein nicht ganz so altes Toshiba mit Doppelkern.
SSDs sind ja mitlerweile bezahlbar, aber die Frage ist ob es sich bei mir auch lohnt:

1. Win XP (Es sei denn ihr sagt mir das die gängigen Tools auch unter Win7 laufen). XP soll nicht so toll sein mit SSD...Mit gängig meine ich Step7, Winccflex, Beckhoff, diverse Antriebstools wie SEW, Lenze...
2. Vollverschlüsselung mit Truecrypt...

Man findet zwar im Internet Vergleiche zwischen SSD und Festplatte, SSD verschlüsselt/unverschlüsselt, aber einen direkten vergleich SSD verschlüsselt/ HDD verschlüsselt finde ich nirgends.

Die Frage ist also: Bleibt von der möglichen gesteigerten Performence der SSD auch mit verschlüsselung und unter XP noch was über?
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? 
Mir gehts vor allem ums Booten und um den Anwendungsstart. Läuft die Kiste einmal, kann ich eigentlich nicht klagen.

Schlumpf


----------



## Klärmolch

Hi,
mit Truecrypt und SSD mit XP habe ich zwar keine Erfahrung, aber auch unter XP sollte die SSD deutlich schneller sein.
Das Problem wird die Trimfunktion sein.
Je nach Hersteller gibt es da Treiber/Tools um das zu kompensieren.

Ich habe zum Glück das was ich an SW. brauche unter W7/32 am laufen.

Mein Fazit: Nie wieder ohne SSD! :s12:

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## o.s.t.

Eine kostengünstige, effiziente Zwischenlösung: Hybrid-Disk !
500GB mit 4GB SLC Flash für rund €80. Seagate Momentus XT
Bisherige Disk drauf clonen und das Ding geht ab. Durchschnittliche Bootzeit und Anwendungsstarts bis zu 50% kürzer. Das Ding managt sich selbst, es ist keine spezielle Ansteuerung seitens OS notwendig. Automatisch optimierter Start für Anwendungen, welche häufiger gestartet werden.

Nur so als Variante.....

(Selbst mehrfach eingesetzt und für definitiv als tauglich befunden, leider keine Erfahrung mit verschlüsselten Volumes)

Gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Verpolt

SPSSchlumpf schrieb:


> ...Mir gehen die Bootzeiten von meinem Laptop (gefühlte 10 Min.) ziemlich auf den Keks.



Da würde ich zuerst mal schauen, was da 10min lang passiert. Ist schon etwas lang. Brauchst du alle Dienste beim Starten? Autostart voll? usw.
Und klar. SSD macht das schneller.


----------



## WendeMarkus

Da gebe ich Verpolt absolut recht, aber der TE hat ja auch gesagt es sind "gefühlte" 10min...
Also ich habe einen Acer mit I7 CPU, 4GB RAM, und Herstellerseitig einer 500Gig Festplatte, mit der Option eine zweite einzubauen.
Das war mir wichtig, da die meisten SSDs wenn Sie bezahlbar bleiben sollen, nicht mehr als 120GB haben.

habe vor etwa einem halben Jahr auf SSD umgerüstet, nach 4 Wochen: Totalschrott -> PC Bootet nicht mehr, komme nicht mal mehr ins BIOS. Also HDDs ausgebaut, er Bootet wieder -> HDD rein Bootet immer noch, SSD rein hängt sich wieder auf.
Sache erkannt: SSD Defekt! Sollte man zwar nicht meinen das sowas kaputt gehen kann, aber naja:
SSD auf Kulanz ersetzt bekommen (OCZ Vertex2)
läuft bis heute ohne Probleme...

Die Performance ist wirklich KLasse, Windows 7 32Bit Prof. braucht 30 Sek. bis zum Desktop (autologin)

grüße

Markus


----------



## SPSSchlumpf

Hallo,

ja, es sind gefühlte 10 min . Die echte Zeit bis sich nichts mehr tut liegt wohl eher bei 2 Min. Man könnte zwar entrumpeln, aber das möchte ich weniger gerne, denn ich würde wirklich ne Krise bekommen, wenn ich wegen so einer Optimierung später 4 Stunden beim Kunden sitze, um rauszufinden warum Tool xy nun nix mehr macht. 
Die Hauptbremsen dürften Step 7/WinCC, Antivirus, Firewall und Beckhoff sein. Dazu kommen noch diverse "Helferlein", die man zwar abschalten könnte, aber ...s.o...
Ohne Verschlüsselung ist auch NoGo, da ich das Teil immer mit rumschleppe, und da sind nicht nur Programmdateien, sondern auch persönliche Daten drauf.
Z.z. sind 2 160er FPs eingebaut. Mit der SSD würde die zweite dann durch eine 1TB HD ergänzt, so dass das Hauptlaufwerk mit 120 GB reichen müsste.

Die eigentliche Frage aber, auf die ich eben bei google auch nix gefunden habe ist, ob die Verschlüsselung so weit bremst (sie bremst auf jeden Fall), das es später doch nicht schneller ist. Dann würde ich eben eher eine 1 TB "normale" HD kaufen.
Win 7 o.Ä kommt eben auch nicht in Frage. 
Das problemlose Arbeiten hat eindeutig Vorrang vor ein paar Sekunden schnellerem Booten oder Anwendungen starten.

Wer Truecrypt kennt: Der Bechmark zeigt bei AES ca. 60Mb/Sek. an. Wie schnell die 160er ist, weiss ich nicht...
Ihr schleppt eure Notebooks doch auch immer mit euch rum? Bin ich wirklich der einzige der mit Verschlüsselung arbeitet?

Schlumpf


----------



## o.s.t.

SPSSchlumpf schrieb:


> ...Ihr schleppt eure Notebooks doch auch immer mit euch rum? Bin ich wirklich der einzige der mit Verschlüsselung arbeitet?...


Ich bin noch auf keiner Baustelle weltweit (nicht wenige...) einem IBN/Programmierer begegnet, der seine Kiste verschlüsselt hat.

Gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## WendeMarkus

Hmm, also wenn man die Daten von Festplatten und von SSDs vergleicht kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass eine SSD genauso langsam wird wie eine Festplatte...
zumal die festplatte durch die Verschlüsselung auch langsamer wird, eine HDD hat vielleicht 60MB/s Lesegeschwindigkeit, bei neuen SSDs sind das über 300MB/s!
Werde heute Abend wenn ich Zeit habe mal eine Datei mit TrueCrypt auf HDD und SSD verschlüsseln, da dürfte sich dann zeigen wo der Hammer hängt.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## WendeMarkus

PS: Ein Kollege von mir hat letztens seine externe USB Festplatte auf Baustelle vergessen, da wird einem schon mulmig, wenn die nicht verschlüsselt ist... war sie in dem Fall auch nicht. 
Zumal wie beim Schlumpf noch Private Daten drauf waren. Die Steuererklärung wird zwar nicht dabei gewesen sein, aber ist trotzdem unangenehm...
Wie haltet Ihr das eigentlich mit der Datensicherung? ich sichere zurZeit alles auf eine Externe HDD mit 1TB... alle paar Tage...


----------



## Klärmolch

Sichern ist Pflicht!
Es sei denn man hat Lust tagelang wieder alles neu zu installieren.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Perfektionist

WendeMarkus schrieb:


> ... da wird einem schon mulmig, wenn die nicht verschlüsselt ist... Zumal wie beim Schlumpf noch Private Daten drauf waren. ... aber ist trotzdem unangenehm...


also, meine SDL würde sich sicherlich über zusätzliche Aufträge freuen


----------



## bike

Also ich denke ich kann und muss selbst auf meine Daten aufpassen.
Wenn jemand Daten klauen will und es kann, dann hilft auch verschlüsseln nicht,


----------



## SPSSchlumpf

Hi,

ohne verschlüsseln geht bei mir nichts. Bei "normalen" IBN-Notebooks mag das ja nicht so wichtig sein, aber ich nutze diesen Rechner für alles. Mails, Rechnungen, Online-Banking, ja und auch Steuersachen sind drauf. Ich lagere auch keine Projekte oder sonstwas, seien sie noch so alt, aus. So hab ich alles immer dabei, egal wo ich gerade bin, egal welcher Kunde mich gerade anruft. Datensicherung ist eh Pflicht. Ich habe nicht mal mehr nen "normalen" Desktop, weil mir das ewige Daten hin- und herschaufeln auf den Keks gehen würde.

Ich habe mir erstmal die Hybrid-Platte von Seagate geholt. Unverschlüsselt ist die schon deutlich schneller. Falls jemand noch was zur echten SSD sagen könnte, würde ich mich trotzdem freuen. Die Seagate könnte ich ja trotzdem weiter nutzen.
Danke.

Schlumpf


----------



## bike

SPSSchlumpf schrieb:


> ohne verschlüsseln geht bei mir nichts. Bei "normalen" IBN-Notebooks mag das ja nicht so wichtig sein, aber ich nutze diesen Rechner für alles. Mails, Rechnungen, Online-Banking, ja und auch Steuersachen sind drauf. Ich lagere auch keine Projekte oder sonstwas, seien sie noch so alt, aus. So hab ich alles immer dabei, egal wo ich gerade bin, egal welcher Kunde mich gerade anruft.



Muss das wirklich sein?
98 % der Anfragen können warten.
Und wenn jemand deine Daten haben will, dann kann man diese auch bekommen.

Aber es ist gut, eine pseudo Sicherheit sich einzureden. 


bike


----------



## SPSSchlumpf

bike schrieb:


> Muss das wirklich sein?
> 98 % der Anfragen können warten.
> Und wenn jemand deine Daten haben will, dann kann man diese auch bekommen.
> 
> Aber es ist gut, eine pseudo Sicherheit sich einzureden.
> 
> 
> bike



Wenn man Kunden fragt, dann ja . 
Ich bin aber etwas erstaunt, das die Verschlüsselung so eine Verwunderung hervorruft. Wenn ich mir überlege was für ein Aufstand um Geheimhaltungserklärungen und Fernwartungszugänge gemacht wird (die PWs dafür sind bei mir auch alle auf dem Rechner, denn das kann sich ja kein Schwein merken) ...
Es mag ja sein dass Leute die an meine Daten wollen da auch dran kommen, aber falls es mal geklaut wird, wird wohl keiner so einen Aufwand treiben. Ob Truecrypt nun so sicher ist das es in 1000 Jahren nicht geknackt werden kann, weiss ich nicht, aber mir reicht es wenn man nicht "ohne weiteres" da ran kommt.
Falls es mal geklaut wird, werde ich jedenfall keine schlaflosen Nächte wegen Kontosperrungen, Telefonaten mit Netzwerkadmins, Kunden usw. haben. Es muss ja jeder selbst wissen was er so für nen Kram auf seinem Rechner hat.

Schlumpf


----------



## WendeMarkus

So ich hatte ja gesagt ich poste mal die Zeit die TrueCrypt für eine ContainerDatei auf einer HDD und einer SSD braucht.
Größe Container Datei: 10GB

Zeit auf HDD: 2:53min
Zeit auf SSD: 1:09min

im Anhang je ein Screenshot des zu verschlüsselnden Containers

Grüße

Markus


----------



## Air-Wastl

Bei uns hat ein Programmierer testweise sein Laptop
auf eine 500GB SSD umgebaut und er ist wohl zufrieden.

Und weil das so recht simpel wasr mit Image und so bekommen
wir jetzt alle eine 

Ich denke da wird nurnoch die Schnittstelle der begrenzende
Geschwindigkeitsfakor sein.

MFG


----------



## o.s.t.

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> ...eine *500GB SSD*....


was war das für eine und wieviel hat die gekostet?

o.s.t.


----------



## SPSSchlumpf

Hallo Markus.

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. Leider kann ich nicht ganz abschätzen was das für meine gefühlten Bootzeiten bedeutet, denn mir gehts ja um die Systemverschlüsselung.
Durch das Wechseln meiner Platte gegen die Seagate XT mit Image kopieren usw. ist die FP z.Z. noch unverschlüsselt, und das Booten und Starten von Programen ist DEUTLICH schneller geworden. Wie sich die Platte schlägt wenn sie wieder verschlüsselt ist, werde ich dann sehen. Auch Anwendungen wo die Platte ihren Vorteil eigentlich gar nicht ausspielen dürfte (allererster Start nach Plattenwechsel) sind schneller geladen. 500Gb/7200 gegen 160Gb/5400 macht sich eben auch schon bemerkbar.
Wenn die Leistung trotz Verschlüsselung so bleibt kann ich gut damit leben. Ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Leistung und Preis..

SpsSchlumpf


----------



## Air-Wastl

o.s.t. schrieb:


> was war das für eine und wieviel hat die gekostet?
> 
> o.s.t.


 
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Crucial/RealSSD_M4_2,5_SSD_512_GB/860680/?

Glaub die hier, aber der Kollege ist auf Montage,
deswegen konnte ich ihn nicht fragen. Aber ich meine die
auf seinem Tisch gesehen zu haben.

MFG


----------



## o.s.t.

SPSSchlumpf schrieb:


> ....500Gb/7200 gegen 160Gb/5400 macht sich eben auch schon bemerkbar....


...und die 4GB SLC Flash der Hybrid-Disk nicht zu vergessen, welche sicher für den Grossteil des Performance-Schubes verantwortlich ist.

Freut mich ein weiteres mal, dass die Empfehlung der Hybriddisk so gut ankommt. Ich bin hier laufend die Harddisks von 2-5 jährigen Notbooks am austauschen gegen die erwähnte Momentus XT Hybriddisk und jeder User ist erstaunt und begeistert, wie das Ding nun "abgeht" - ein "zweiter Frühling" sozusagen - für vergleichsweise wenige € ....

gruss, o.s.t.


----------

